# 2011 Six Nations Rugby



## Frodo182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi 

Can anybody tell me on what channel I can watch the six nations 2011?

Kind Regards..


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Al Jazeera showed the games last season and since I've seen no adverts on OSN, I'd expect the same this year.

You'll need a card for your decoder if you have satellite or added to your package if you are cabled.


----------



## martin robson (Feb 2, 2011)

Frodo182 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody tell me on what channel I can watch the six nations 2011?
> 
> Kind Regards..


I believe the The Six Nations are playing on Al Jazeera Sports 3, I have Du / OSN but unfortunately it isn't playing on any of the many sports channels, which is a bit crap. However many of the Sports Bars around Dubai will be showing the match, good luck.

Marty


----------



## Frodo182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks guys.. Its not really good news as I have Etisalat/OSN and dont think it has Al Jazeera sport. Do any of you know if Showsports will be showing the Super 15?


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Check out this website. It shows you whats on numerous sat channels including Al Jazeera

*** L.J.s LIVE Sport on Satellite TV. Live Soccer on TV. Live Football on Saetllite TV.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Frodo182 said:


> Thanks guys.. Its not really good news as I have Etisalat/OSN and dont think it has Al Jazeera sport. Do any of you know if Showsports will be showing the Super 15?


I would have thought that a call to Etisalat to add Al Jaz to your current package would be reasonably straightforward (well, straightforward + the Dubai Factor).


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

OSN will be showing Super 15s


----------



## Furaha (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi's
How about 7s? We couldn't find coverage for Wellington 7s. Does that mean there's no coverage for the other 7s matches after Dubai 7s?
Thanks


----------

